# Loin & Shoulder Chops, Smoked & Seared: q-view



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the first time I've smoked Lamb, and it's been about 12 years since I've cooked or eaten it. This evening was a planned smoke & sear on the charcoal kettle after work.

Seasoning is Allison's Pantry Lemon Rosemary Rub, smoke wood is hickory, and the Lamb is sharing the grill with some beef as well.

Chops just out of the packaging:


Chops seasoned and ready for the grill:


I'll be posting the sear and finished pics later, as I'll have 2 threads going here tonight, the other being another first for me.

Catcha ASAP with more!

Thanks for peekin'!

Eric


----------



## ronp (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck man. Lamb is best rare or med for me at least.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm with Ron on this one too med rare for me too.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 15, 2009)

I wasn't sure I wanted to step quite that far into it after not eating it for so long.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll just take it slow & easy for a bit before I go head-long into the lamb...I had a not-so-nice experience when I was pretty young, so I'll be taking baby-steps for the first few times...I'll get over it now that I know I can prepare it in a manner that is enjoyable to cook and eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Here's my opinion on the lamb:

Well, I must say, this may be an acquired taste with a rack of lamb or leg, etc, but this cold smoke and sear is definately not the taste I remembered. This is unique but very good...I like it. That dry rub has just enough cayenne to warm things up a bit, and the rosemary and lemon base is a great match for the lamb. I will not soon forget this one.

I did get a good smoke flavor with the hickory, and enough sear to give some extra punch to the flavor. These came out med/well for the most part, but still were moist. A little tough to chew in spots, but that's to be expected of the cut. I would be interested in doing a low & slow smoke leg or shoulder.....mmmmmmm, that's sounds really good!

And, here's the goods, searing 'em up (I just love night-time cooking pics, cool lookin' fire):




Left is a lamb chop, center is Beef CSR:


I had a few progressive eating pics...heh-heh:


Aaaaaaah maaaaaaaan, that was tasty...I gotta find some more lamb! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks guys!

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2009)

They look tasty, nice job...


----------



## ronp (Oct 15, 2009)

To me the lamb of today is not as gamey as when I was kid. That's why I eat it rare. I had Carol fooled into thinking it was beef until she saw the label after 3 smokes. I still have 1 leg in the freezer to smoke, maybe soon but I'll have to eat it all myself I guess unless I can fool her again.

Anyway, good job there, everything looks good.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody, anybody post at what temp you smoke lamb at.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 15, 2009)

If your doing a hot smoke, anywhere between 225-250* should do fine.

Finish to your liking for internal temp.

Eric


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

my mouth is watering on your pics---


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad I'm about to eat dinner. Just not eating anything near as tasty as that looks.


----------

